# Do You Drain Your Water Heater



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I've always drained my heater before leaving the CG as I figured it was always less weight to carry. Up to now this has never been an issue, because prior to owning the Outback I never had the luxory of having both gas and electric mode with switches. This afternoon while cutting the grass I thought I'd best plug the TT in and top off the batteries. About an hour or so later after the dust had setteled I opened the TT door for







and noticed the elec. switch on for the heater





















. How it came to be on







needless to say I quickly shut the switch off and removed the drain plug to see a lot of steam/heat coming out. With that I hooked up the water hose and filled the tank up to cool it down.

1. Do you think I've toasted the elements
2. Do any of the breakers control the electric fuction of the heater, or does it have a direct connection. I ask this because I flipped all the breakers off yet the electric switch will still alluminate.
3. ??? What does everyone else do

Guess that 50 # of weight wont be a big deal from now on, because it would absorb the energy if it should happen again









Thanks
Ed.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You may have fried the element.
Yes, a breaker controls power to the water heater.
Not sure on your lighted switch...as I never had one of those.

I seldom drained the water heater between trips.
I mostly used the heater in GAS mode as well.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Ed.
I seldom drain my water heater, unless it's going to get very cold here, as I use my OB regularly. To help you remember, I always turn off the water heater, anything else when I close the slide and turn off the a/c, which is usually the last thing I do before pulling out from camping. Once you get a routine going, like that, it helps prevent mistakes. Anybody who followed me to watch me, would probably think I was obsessive-compulsive, as I do everything the same order every time, as a general rule.
Darlene


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

My understanding is, it only takes a few minutes to fry the electric element with an empty tank. That is probably not good news, is it.









As for draining it, I only drain once a year when I winterize and have never had any problems.

Bob


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Only drain it at the end of the season

Part of my routine when we break camp is to kill the HW breaker on the breaker panel. That way I'm always assured that the heater won't heat unless I'm absolutely ready for it to heat. I don't trust that little switch on the wall. People have turned things on and off by accident when passing by the switches.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Manual online says that it takes only between ONE and TWO minute to fry your element if you run it with no water to absorb the energy ...

I never drain mine for that simple fact ... will drain it only when I winterize and really... risking a $300 hot water heater to save 40 pounds of water weight isn't worth it to me...

Not sure what to tell you about the illumination -- never tested that ...

Guess the good news is if you fry the electric you can always use the propane and Camping World has their water heaters on sale for 20% off ...of course all you will really need is a new element in the worse case scenario


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

On mine the lit switch is for gas operation. I always shut the breaker off as we break camp and when I get home empty it while I'm draining the rest of the lines and fresh water tank.
Bob


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't usually drain ours until the end of the season. If we have a long break between trips and I have too much time on my hands, I may drain it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I don't trust that little switch on the wall. People have turned things on and off by accident when passing by the switches.


Just one more great thing about the Sydneys







.......switches are behind a door. And they are illuminated.

Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

You fried the heating element.
A replacement is about 10 bucks at Lowes or 20 bucks at CampingWorld.
There is a 120 volt breaker for the electric portion of the water heater.
Turning this breaker off will protect the element.
The lighted switch is 12 volt and turning the breaker off will have no effect on wether the switch lights or not.
I usually drain the heater before winter and if I'm gonna be in storage for a month or more.


----------



## hartmri (Apr 12, 2006)

I usually don't drain the water heater until end of season. When setting up camp, typically I run both gas and electric at the same time to get the water hot, then run electric once it's there...


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I look at it like this. I drain the fresh water tank because (1) I don't want the extra weight while towing, and (2) because I'm not to fond of cooking or drinking with water that's been sitting in the holding tank for 3-4 weeks. I feel the same way about the water in my water heater. I open the drain when I leave the campground and when I get home the drain gets closed. I figure draining helps to keep the sediments from settling at the bottom of the tank, also.

When I go camping I walk into the TT and check to make sure everything is turned off prior to connecting to shore power. I'm not sure where I developed this habit or why (maybe it has something to do with power surges) and the switches for the WH are one of the first things I check. After plugging into shore power the next thing I do is connect the water, so even if I forgot my pre-electrical checks the WH would be getting water in a matter of seconds.

Mike


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your post and comments !!

Good New's !!!!!

I discovered that all though I had opereated the heater without water for a goood bit of time it still heats up end the element didn't cook.

I also figured out which C/B controls that circuit and will make it a part of my procedure to keep it off whin the heater is not in use.

Ed


----------

